# Solved: Laptop Running Very Slow



## modsci (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi All:

A Friend of a friend brought her laptop to me for help. She had installed Win XP SP2 and had problems, so she removed SP2. While doing that, IE disappeared. I found IE in the Multimedia Program folder. The laptop was running very slowly; I found Sysidle running at 50% or so. It felt like a virus or trojan problem so I installed NAV, updated it, and ran a full system scan. No problems found.

In examining the task list, I found that Kodak Updater was running, so I stopped the process. That helped some. I also installed, updated, and ran Ad-Aware and Spybot S&D. They found a few things which I deleted.

I still feel like there are some nagging problems which need examining so I'm posting the HJT log below. Maybe someone could take a look at this and advise changes/deletions.
The laptop is an HP Pavillion N5415 running Win XP Home Ver 2002.

HJT Log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:13:51 AM, on 1/7/2006
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tvicon.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Display Settings\hpdisply.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HPONE-~1\OneTouch.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\Program Files\OU-VPN\OU-VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPConfig.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Brandi\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for HijackThis 1.99.1.zip\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcy/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcy/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.ouhsc.edu/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dial
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcy/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcy/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dial
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 192.168.0.1:80
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: REALBAR - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FF-FD60B590A87D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Real\Toolbar\realbar.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: REALBAR - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FF-FD60B590A87D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Real\Toolbar\realbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TvIcon] tvicon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Display Settings] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Display Settings\hpdisply.exe /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CP4HPOT] C:\PROGRA~1\HPONE-~1\OneTouch.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WorksFUD] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkfud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPLaptopGamesActiveMenu] C:\Program Files\WildTangent\ActiveMenu\HPLaptop\Games\ActiveMenu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DeviceDiscovery] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak software updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: The University of Oklahoma OU-VPN Client.lnk = C:\Program Files\OU-VPN\OU-VPN Client\vpngui.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.hp.com/notebooks/pavilion/e-center
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potb_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {0122955E-1FB0-11D2-A238-006097FAEE8B} (CscClnt Class) - http://205.159.125.199/central/02030106/cccabs/CleverContent.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} - http://software-dl.real.com/06fbd46553671a277817/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/mickey/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1123697505992
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1134404182231
O16 - DPF: {7CF052DE-C74F-421B-B04A-3B3037EF5887} (CCMPGui Class) - http://64.124.45.181/chaincast/proxy/CCMP.cab
O23 - Service: Cisco Systems, Inc. VPN Service (CVPND) - Cisco Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\OU-VPN\OU-VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
O23 - Service: HP Configuration Service (HPConfig) - Hewlett-Packard - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPConfig.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates McShield (McShield) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates Task Manager (McTaskManager) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe

Thanks in advance for any help you experts can give.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Before we can provide you any assistance, you need to go to *here* and install "Service Pack 1" This will patch numerous security holes in IE and Windows. Many baddies get on your machine by taking advantage of these vulnerabilities. As your machine stands now it is wide open to attack from all sorts of nasties. You need to get these updates before we proceed or we will be wasting our time.

*DO NOT* install Service pack 2 yet. If you install SP 2 on an infected machine it will cause serious problems. Just get Service Pack 1 installed then come back here and post a new Hijack This log.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Also you need to unzip (extract) Hijack This and move it to a permanent folder. It will not function properly when run from the zip folder or the Temp folder.

You need to create a new folder in My Documents and name it Hijack This. Right click on the HijackThis.zip file and choose "Extract all" and extract it to the Hijack This folder you created. That way it can create and restore backups if needed. HJT will store the backups in the same location that it is run from.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to your log, too many programs in the MSCONFIG "Startup" tab list are automatically loading during startup and running in the background which don't need to be. This is one reason why your computer is running slowly. I'll also take bets that there's too many programs in the SERVICES list that are set to "Automatic" that don't need to be and which can be set to "Manual".

What is the processor speed and the amount of RAM installed?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## modsci (Mar 27, 2004)

OK, I think I followed directions properly.

To Flrman1: Service Pack 1 installed (not 1a). Service Pack 2 not installed but ready to. (it's downloaded). New folder created in My Documents for HiJack This.

To Flavallee: Processor speed is 900 mHz, Ram is 256 KB.

I also realized that both McAfee AV and NAV were installed, so I removed NAV since most of the posts I've seen here recommend only one but not both.

HJT Log of today follows:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:51:01 AM, on 1/9/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\OU-VPN\OU-VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPConfig.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tvicon.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Display Settings\hpdisply.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HPONE-~1\OneTouch.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Brandi\My Documents\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcy/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcy/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.ouhsc.edu/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dial
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcy/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcy/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dial
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 192.168.0.1:80
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: REALBAR - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FF-FD60B590A87D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Real\Toolbar\realbar.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: REALBAR - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FF-FD60B590A87D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Real\Toolbar\realbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TvIcon] tvicon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Display Settings] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Display Settings\hpdisply.exe /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CP4HPOT] C:\PROGRA~1\HPONE-~1\OneTouch.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WorksFUD] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkfud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPLaptopGamesActiveMenu] C:\Program Files\WildTangent\ActiveMenu\HPLaptop\Games\ActiveMenu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DeviceDiscovery] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: The University of Oklahoma OU-VPN Client.lnk = C:\Program Files\OU-VPN\OU-VPN Client\vpngui.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.hp.com/notebooks/pavilion/e-center
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potb_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {0122955E-1FB0-11D2-A238-006097FAEE8B} (CscClnt Class) - http://205.159.125.199/central/02030106/cccabs/CleverContent.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} - http://software-dl.real.com/06fbd46553671a277817/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/mickey/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1123697505992
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1134404182231
O16 - DPF: {7CF052DE-C74F-421B-B04A-3B3037EF5887} (CCMPGui Class) - http://64.124.45.181/chaincast/proxy/CCMP.cab
O23 - Service: Cisco Systems, Inc. VPN Service (CVPND) - Cisco Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\OU-VPN\OU-VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
O23 - Service: HP Configuration Service (HPConfig) - Hewlett-Packard - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPConfig.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates McShield (McShield) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates Task Manager (McTaskManager) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe

OK, ready for the next step.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The processor speed is okay(as long as you're not trying to do anything too CPU-extensive), but you definitely need to add another 256 MB of RAM. Windows XP will run much better with 512 MB or more of RAM.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I didn't catch earlier that you had McAfee and Norton both installed and running. Personally, I wouldn't use either one of them, but that's besides the point. At least you got one of them uninstalled. Norton tends to leave a lot of files and registry entries behind, so make sure to root them out and get rid of them.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We'll work later on getting the startup list trimmed down of its unnecessary running programs, but you can get a head start by preventing your 3 chat programs

*MSN Messenger
Windows Messenger
Yahoo! Pager*

from automatically loading during startup and running in the background, unless you specifically want them to for some reason. They can always be started manually when you're ready to use them. If you go into their options/preferences settings and disable the commands that tell them to load when Windows start and to run in the background, that should prevent them from loading and running.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## modsci (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Flavallee:

I think I did this properly. I went to Start-Run-MSCONFIG, found the entries in the Startup tab for ypager, MSN Messenger, and Windows Messenger and unchecked them. Then exited and restarted. Was this proper, or is there a better way? I'm not very comfortable fiddling with the Registry let me tell you.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Yes, that's the way to disable them from running in the background. But you ALSO need to go into their options/preferences settings and disable the commands there, or else they're likely to re-enable themselves in MSCONFIG.

If you want to research the entire startup list yourself so you decide which ones to leave enabled or disabled, go to this site and make use of its "Search" function. Once you type in an entry in the white box and then click the search button, it'll tell you what it is.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## modsci (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Flavalee:

OK, I've added 256 MB to the memory making it 512 MB Now.

I read over your last response, and tried to locate the chat programs you referenced. I foiund MSN Messenger and unchecked the "Run When Windows Starts UP" box in preferences.

I cannot find Yahoo! Pager. When I go to My Computer-C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger and look for ypager.exe, not there. Closest file is ypager.txt, but it looks like a log file of past activity. I did check to file attributes to make sure hidden files were shown, but no joy there either. 

Same problem with Windows Messenger - I am unable to find it to modify preferences. Help.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Open MSN Messenger, click Tools - Options - General, remove the checkmark from everything under "Sign In", click Apply - OK, then close.

Open Windows Messenger, click Tools - Options - Preferences, remove the checkmark from everything under "General", click OK, then close.

(The above paths is assuming that you have MSN Messenger 7.5 and Windows Messenger 5.1 installed. If you have older versions, the paths may be different)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Are you saying that you don't have Yahoo Pager or Yahoo Messenger installed and aren't using it?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Congradulations on getting the extra 256 MB of RAM installed. It should make a positive difference in overall performance.:up: 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## modsci (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Again Flavalee:

Just so we understand each other - this isn't my machine. It's a friend of the family, a college student.

I found Windows Messenger OK, and set the preferences under General as you described.

MSN Messenger does not appear as a program (under Start - All Programs), neither does Yahoo! Pager. Further, when I search for either MSN Messenger or Yahoo! Pager, nothing is found. I know the HJT log lists these as entries under 04-HKCU, but when I follow the file path for Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe, ypager.exe is not there. When I follow the file path for MSN Messenger, no subdirectory for MSN Messenger appears. It makes me wonder if these two were once installed, but now are not, but the registry entries were not removed during an uninstall process. But if that's the case, why doesn't an error pop up when the system attempts to start them up? And I wonder what the "-quiet" entry for the Yahoo! pager line in the HJT log? Same for the "/background" entry for the MSN Messenger line?

Am I just stupid, or am I doing something stupid?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The log shows the "Start" and "Search" pages as being Yahoo, so my belief is that your friend is indeed using Yahoo.

If your friend is NOT using Yahoo and is NOT using MSN Messenger, we can get rid of them. It's just a matter of uninstalling them in Add/Remove Programs in the Control Panel, deleting their leftover folders from inside the C:\Program Files folder, then deleting their entries from the log.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## modsci (Mar 27, 2004)

My friend is not using Yahoo! Pager or MSN Messenger at present, but she did some time back. So I went to Add/Remove Programs to remove them, but they weren't found as listed programs. I then went to C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger looking for ypager.exe. File not found. I then went to C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger looking for MsnMsgr.exe. File not found. Based on that, I went back to HJT, checked the two entries for Yahoo! Pager and MSN Messenger, and let HJT fix the entries.

New HJT Log follows:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:52:16 PM, on 1/12/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tvicon.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Display Settings\hpdisply.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HPONE-~1\OneTouch.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\Program Files\OU-VPN\OU-VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPConfig.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Brandi\My Documents\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcy/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcy/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.ouhsc.edu/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dial
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcy/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcy/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dial
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 192.168.0.1:80
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: REALBAR - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FF-FD60B590A87D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Real\Toolbar\realbar.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: REALBAR - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FF-FD60B590A87D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Real\Toolbar\realbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TvIcon] tvicon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Display Settings] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Display Settings\hpdisply.exe /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CP4HPOT] C:\PROGRA~1\HPONE-~1\OneTouch.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WorksFUD] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkfud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPLaptopGamesActiveMenu] C:\Program Files\WildTangent\ActiveMenu\HPLaptop\Games\ActiveMenu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DeviceDiscovery] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE"
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: The University of Oklahoma OU-VPN Client.lnk = C:\Program Files\OU-VPN\OU-VPN Client\vpngui.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.hp.com/notebooks/pavilion/e-center
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potb_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {0122955E-1FB0-11D2-A238-006097FAEE8B} (CscClnt Class) - http://205.159.125.199/central/02030106/cccabs/CleverContent.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} - http://software-dl.real.com/06fbd46553671a277817/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/mickey/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1123697505992
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1134404182231
O16 - DPF: {7CF052DE-C74F-421B-B04A-3B3037EF5887} (CCMPGui Class) - http://64.124.45.181/chaincast/proxy/CCMP.cab
O23 - Service: Cisco Systems, Inc. VPN Service (CVPND) - Cisco Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\OU-VPN\OU-VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
O23 - Service: HP Configuration Service (HPConfig) - Hewlett-Packard - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPConfig.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates McShield (McShield) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates Task Manager (McTaskManager) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe

Thanks. Could we maybe hurry this up a little? Laptop owner is starting back to school Monday, so she'd like the machine back soon.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go back to C:\Program Files and delete both the *Yahoo* and *MSN Messenger* folders.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Do another HijackThis scan, then select and fix

*R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcy/d...search/ie.html

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcy/d.../www.yahoo.com

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dial

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcy/d.../www.yahoo.com

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcy/d...search/ie.html

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dial*

so you can get rid of these Yahoo entries - unless they're wanted as the default start/search pages.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## modsci (Mar 27, 2004)

OK, all 6 fixed. New HJT Log follows.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:30:46 PM, on 1/13/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tvicon.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Display Settings\hpdisply.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HPONE-~1\OneTouch.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\Program Files\OU-VPN\OU-VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPConfig.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SCAN32.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Brandi\My Documents\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.ouhsc.edu/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 192.168.0.1:80
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: REALBAR - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FF-FD60B590A87D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Real\Toolbar\realbar.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: REALBAR - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FF-FD60B590A87D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Real\Toolbar\realbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TvIcon] tvicon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Display Settings] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Display Settings\hpdisply.exe /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CP4HPOT] C:\PROGRA~1\HPONE-~1\OneTouch.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WorksFUD] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkfud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPLaptopGamesActiveMenu] C:\Program Files\WildTangent\ActiveMenu\HPLaptop\Games\ActiveMenu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DeviceDiscovery] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE"
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: The University of Oklahoma OU-VPN Client.lnk = C:\Program Files\OU-VPN\OU-VPN Client\vpngui.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.hp.com/notebooks/pavilion/e-center
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potb_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {0122955E-1FB0-11D2-A238-006097FAEE8B} (CscClnt Class) - http://205.159.125.199/central/02030106/cccabs/CleverContent.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} - http://software-dl.real.com/06fbd46553671a277817/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/mickey/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1123697505992
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1134404182231
O16 - DPF: {7CF052DE-C74F-421B-B04A-3B3037EF5887} (CCMPGui Class) - http://64.124.45.181/chaincast/proxy/CCMP.cab
O23 - Service: Cisco Systems, Inc. VPN Service (CVPND) - Cisco Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\OU-VPN\OU-VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
O23 - Service: HP Configuration Service (HPConfig) - Hewlett-Packard - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPConfig.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates McShield (McShield) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates Task Manager (McTaskManager) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Let's get the startup list trimmed down of some of its unnecessary running programs. They don't really need to load automatically and run in the background. They can be started manually when needed.

Click Start - Run, type in *MSCONFIG*, then click OK - "Startup" tab. Remove the checkmark from

*WorksFUD* (wkfud.exe)

*Microsoft Works Portfolio* (WksSb.exe)

*Microsoft Works Update Detection* (WkDetect.exe)

*HP Software Update* (HPWuSchd.exe)

*QuickTime Task* (qttask.exe)

*Microsoft Works Calender Reminders*

Click Apply - OK afterwards, then reboot when prompted to. When the SCU window appears during reboot, ignore the message. Just place a checkmark in it, then click OK.

After you've done the above, run another scan with HijackThis, then post that new log here.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## modsci (Mar 27, 2004)

OK, deletions in MSCONFIG done. BTW, due to financial considerations the 256 MB Ram was removed. This was strictly due to financial considerations. Poor college student etc etc.

HJT Log follows.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:09:11 AM, on 1/14/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tvicon.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Display Settings\hpdisply.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HPONE-~1\OneTouch.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\OU-VPN\OU-VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPConfig.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Brandi\My Documents\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.ouhsc.edu/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 192.168.0.1:80
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: REALBAR - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FF-FD60B590A87D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Real\Toolbar\realbar.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: REALBAR - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FF-FD60B590A87D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Real\Toolbar\realbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TvIcon] tvicon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Display Settings] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Display Settings\hpdisply.exe /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CP4HPOT] C:\PROGRA~1\HPONE-~1\OneTouch.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPLaptopGamesActiveMenu] C:\Program Files\WildTangent\ActiveMenu\HPLaptop\Games\ActiveMenu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DeviceDiscovery] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE"
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: The University of Oklahoma OU-VPN Client.lnk = C:\Program Files\OU-VPN\OU-VPN Client\vpngui.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.hp.com/notebooks/pavilion/e-center
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potb_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {0122955E-1FB0-11D2-A238-006097FAEE8B} (CscClnt Class) - http://205.159.125.199/central/02030106/cccabs/CleverContent.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} - http://software-dl.real.com/06fbd46553671a277817/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/mickey/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1123697505992
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1134404182231
O16 - DPF: {7CF052DE-C74F-421B-B04A-3B3037EF5887} (CCMPGui Class) - http://64.124.45.181/chaincast/proxy/CCMP.cab
O23 - Service: Cisco Systems, Inc. VPN Service (CVPND) - Cisco Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\OU-VPN\OU-VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
O23 - Service: HP Configuration Service (HPConfig) - Hewlett-Packard - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPConfig.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates McShield (McShield) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates Task Manager (McTaskManager) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Is an external mouse connected to that laptop or is just the touchpad being used? If an external mouse is being used, these entries can be unchecked and disabled in the startup list:

*SynTPLpr* (SynTPLpr.exe)

*SynTPEnh* (SynTPEnh.exe)

They can be disabled anyway if just the basic touchpad functions are being used. I have them disabled in my laptop and my Synaptics touchpad works just fine using its basic functions.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## modsci (Mar 27, 2004)

I believe she uses the touchpad since no external mouse was provided when I got the laptop from her. I much prefer an external mouse, but that's just personal preference.

I'll try disabling them just to try it. Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner; I've been laying tile for my sister-in-law all day.


----------



## modsci (Mar 27, 2004)

OK, touchpad works fine with those two items disabled. In fact I'm using it now with seemingly no problem. Sysidle process is running about 90-98%; that's usually my criteria for speed.

What next? Feels like we're close.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Post another HijackThis log so I can look at it.

We're probably just about done.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## modsci (Mar 27, 2004)

I thought I did this yesterday; guess it didn't take.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:44:43 AM, on 1/15/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tvicon.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Display Settings\hpdisply.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HPONE-~1\OneTouch.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\OU-VPN\OU-VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPConfig.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Brandi\My Documents\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.ouhsc.edu/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 192.168.0.1:80
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: REALBAR - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FF-FD60B590A87D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Real\Toolbar\realbar.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: REALBAR - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FF-FD60B590A87D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Real\Toolbar\realbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TvIcon] tvicon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Display Settings] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Display Settings\hpdisply.exe /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CP4HPOT] C:\PROGRA~1\HPONE-~1\OneTouch.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPLaptopGamesActiveMenu] C:\Program Files\WildTangent\ActiveMenu\HPLaptop\Games\ActiveMenu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DeviceDiscovery] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE"
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: The University of Oklahoma OU-VPN Client.lnk = C:\Program Files\OU-VPN\OU-VPN Client\vpngui.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.hp.com/notebooks/pavilion/e-center
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potb_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {0122955E-1FB0-11D2-A238-006097FAEE8B} (CscClnt Class) - http://205.159.125.199/central/02030106/cccabs/CleverContent.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} - http://software-dl.real.com/06fbd46553671a277817/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/mickey/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1123697505992
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1134404182231
O16 - DPF: {7CF052DE-C74F-421B-B04A-3B3037EF5887} (CCMPGui Class) - http://64.124.45.181/chaincast/proxy/CCMP.cab
O23 - Service: Cisco Systems, Inc. VPN Service (CVPND) - Cisco Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\OU-VPN\OU-VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
O23 - Service: HP Configuration Service (HPConfig) - Hewlett-Packard - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPConfig.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates McShield (McShield) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates Task Manager (McTaskManager) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You did post a log earlier, but I needed you to post a new one so I could confirm the Synaptics touchpad entries were gone.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Uncheck and disable the following in the startup list:

*HP Display Settings* (hpdisply.exe)

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=hpdisply.exe

*NeroCheck* (nerocheck.exe)

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=nerocheck.exe

*Kodak EasyShare Software* (easyshare.exe)

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=easyshare.exe

*TkBellExe* (realsched.exe)

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=realsched.exe

These programs can be started manually, when needed. Take the time to read the information in the links that I provided.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## modsci (Mar 27, 2004)

OK, those 4 items disabled in Startup list. Here's the HJT Logfile.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:39:12 AM, on 1/16/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tvicon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HPONE-~1\OneTouch.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE
C:\Program Files\OU-VPN\OU-VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPConfig.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Brandi\My Documents\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.ouhsc.edu/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 192.168.0.1:80
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: REALBAR - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FF-FD60B590A87D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Real\Toolbar\realbar.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: REALBAR - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FF-FD60B590A87D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Real\Toolbar\realbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TvIcon] tvicon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CP4HPOT] C:\PROGRA~1\HPONE-~1\OneTouch.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPLaptopGamesActiveMenu] C:\Program Files\WildTangent\ActiveMenu\HPLaptop\Games\ActiveMenu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DeviceDiscovery] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE"
O4 - Global Startup: The University of Oklahoma OU-VPN Client.lnk = C:\Program Files\OU-VPN\OU-VPN Client\vpngui.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.hp.com/notebooks/pavilion/e-center
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potb_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {0122955E-1FB0-11D2-A238-006097FAEE8B} (CscClnt Class) - http://205.159.125.199/central/02030106/cccabs/CleverContent.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} - http://software-dl.real.com/06fbd46553671a277817/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/mickey/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1123697505992
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1134404182231
O16 - DPF: {7CF052DE-C74F-421B-B04A-3B3037EF5887} (CCMPGui Class) - http://64.124.45.181/chaincast/proxy/CCMP.cab
O23 - Service: Cisco Systems, Inc. VPN Service (CVPND) - Cisco Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\OU-VPN\OU-VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
O23 - Service: HP Configuration Service (HPConfig) - Hewlett-Packard - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPConfig.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates McShield (McShield) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates Task Manager (McTaskManager) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm not going to trim down the startup list anymore because I'm not there to see how you use your computer.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Create a *HijackThis* folder inside of the *C:\Program Files* folder, then move the *HijackThis.exe* file in there.

The next time you run a scan, it should show the path as being 
*C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe*.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## modsci (Mar 27, 2004)

OK, here's the Final (I hope) HJT logfile:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:47:59 PM, on 1/16/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tvicon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HPONE-~1\OneTouch.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE
C:\Program Files\OU-VPN\OU-VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPConfig.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SCAN32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\HiJackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.ouhsc.edu/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 192.168.0.1:80
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: REALBAR - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FF-FD60B590A87D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Real\Toolbar\realbar.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: REALBAR - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FF-FD60B590A87D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Real\Toolbar\realbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TvIcon] tvicon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CP4HPOT] C:\PROGRA~1\HPONE-~1\OneTouch.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPLaptopGamesActiveMenu] C:\Program Files\WildTangent\ActiveMenu\HPLaptop\Games\ActiveMenu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DeviceDiscovery] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE"
O4 - Global Startup: The University of Oklahoma OU-VPN Client.lnk = C:\Program Files\OU-VPN\OU-VPN Client\vpngui.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.hp.com/notebooks/pavilion/e-center
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potb_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {0122955E-1FB0-11D2-A238-006097FAEE8B} (CscClnt Class) - http://205.159.125.199/central/02030106/cccabs/CleverContent.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} - http://software-dl.real.com/06fbd46553671a277817/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/mickey/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1123697505992
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1134404182231
O16 - DPF: {7CF052DE-C74F-421B-B04A-3B3037EF5887} (CCMPGui Class) - http://64.124.45.181/chaincast/proxy/CCMP.cab
O23 - Service: Cisco Systems, Inc. VPN Service (CVPND) - Cisco Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\OU-VPN\OU-VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
O23 - Service: HP Configuration Service (HPConfig) - Hewlett-Packard - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPConfig.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates McShield (McShield) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates Task Manager (McTaskManager) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I don't really see anything else that I can do with your log.

Thanks for putting HijackThis where it belongs.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## modsci (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks for all your help with this. I'm taking it back today. Please mark it solved, or is that my job?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You need to mark it as solved.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Since this problem has been solved, I'm closing this thread. If you need it reopened please PM me or one of the other mods.

Anyone else with a similar problem please start a "New Thread".


----------

